# Gamescom Ticket ID Nummer!



## Kiedl (14. August 2014)

Grüßgott!
Es gibt bei League of Legends eine Aktion bei der man einen Championskin bekommt, wenn man die Ticket ID Nummer seines Gamescom Tickets einlöst, leider bin ich nicht in der Lage auf die Gamescom zu gehen, da ich aus Österreich bin, deswegen wollte ich fragen ob jemand so einen Code für mich hat? 
MFG


----------



## Murtinator (15. August 2014)

Ich hätte auch gerne eine Ticket ID per PM. :/


----------



## TimDeKill (15. August 2014)

Würde mich auch sehr freuen über eine ID per PM, kann dieses Jahr leider nicht auf die Gamescom weil ich ein Auslandspraktikum mache. 

Gruß

Tim


----------



## Mastermind83 (18. August 2014)

Wisst ihr den ob Fachbesucher Karten gehen ?


----------



## Murtinator (19. August 2014)

Mastermind83 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr den ob Fachbesucher Karten gehen ?


 
Schätze mal schon, probieren kann man es ja mal.


----------

